# FREE Novella "Perfect mix of classic Noir & the supernatural."-Shroud Mag.



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE ON KINDLE

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Each character was to be given a brief meeting with a man named Johnny Divine and a gift that would alter his or her life.

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Harry. As you know, Just as a matter of housekeeping, we put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, just helps us know that you know the rules. So here it is!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I just One-clicked it, Harry! (I'm a sucker for horror novellas.)

Joel


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks, Joel. Hope you enjoy it. Authors may enjoy some background. This was from a Cemetery Dance concept anthology, edited by Kealan Patrick Burke. We had to include the character of Johnny Divine, and the location in Brimstone Junction, as part of that assignment. He was described to us. Also, Johnny had to give something to one of our characters. Other than that, we were all on our own. Scott Nicholson's contribution is on Amazon too, I believe.  Also contributing novellas, Tom Monteleone, Mike Oliveri and Tim Waggoner. It was a fun project.

If you like horror novellas keep an eye out for my new one "PAIN," coming from Dark Regions Press in a few months. Pretty sure there will be an ebook version once the limited edition hard covers sell out.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks good. I may give it a read.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Marissa, the one thing I can guarantee is that it's different, just by virtue of the conceit, an  attempt to wrap noir and crime in horror into one smooth package. If you enjoy the writing, you'll probably like a lot of my other stuff too.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Still just 99 cents for 25,000 words guarantee to keep you up at night.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Im curious to see if the ending tricks any here, it surprised quite a few readers elsewhere.

"Behold the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Harry, got to admit that your thread title threw me for a sec.  It seemed you were talking about a child novella (and I couldn't figure out what that was), then realized your title was "behold, the child"....


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Scarlett, I'd love to take credit for some kind of brilliant forsight, but jjust got lazy with the punctuations I suppose. Glad it got you to have a look, anyway. Hope you enjoy it, BTC is a creepy little mixture of crime and horror,my first novella. I've just completed a second one and found working at this length (roughly half a novel) a great deal easier this time.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4

Approx 130 pages of non-stop crime action, a short and sweet treat with horror sprinkles.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Approx 130 plus pages bumping a good read


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Short and sweet and not expensive if you want to try me out 

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Behold the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Crime story, cop story, with a touch of horror for seasoning. Im curious to see if the ending tricks any here, it surprised quite a few readers elsewhere.

"Behold the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Happy Halloween!

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4

Approx 130 pages of non-stop crime thriller, a short and sweet treat with lots of horror sprinkles throughout.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Still .99

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Harry, 

Looks really good, I'm going to give it a try!

Mel


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Mel, hope you enjoy it


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4

Approx 130 pages of non-stop crime action, a short and sweet treat with horror sprinkles.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD a NOVELLA .99

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Love a noir-supernatural blend.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Me, too. Thanks...Hope you enjoy it, Sid. I've got one of yours in the ever-growing TBR stack. The Kindle allowed me to double that sucker without noticing


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Harry - I read this a couple days ago and enjoyed it! Really well written!

Joel


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Great, Joel! Delighted you enjoyed it.



(corrected for pre-coffee spelling errors)


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Behold the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4

Approx 130 pages of non-stop crime action, a short and sweet treat with horror sprinkles.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD a crime/horror NOVELLA .99

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4

Approx 130 pages of non-stop crime action, a short and sweet treat with horror sprinkles.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD .99

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## BruceJones (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks like fun stuff, Harry! I'll give it a try!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD no .99!

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Pearson Moore (Mar 14, 2011)

Those book covers are amazing!  When all ten of them are lined up like that in your signature it's like an unrelenting house of horrors freak show!  It's very eye catching and made me want to find out more.  While I'm not a big horror fan, I've found myself enjoying a spine-chilling tale now and then, and your book covers are screaming out to me right now.  I think I'll have to take a closer look, maybe enjoy one over the weekend.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It is dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds great, Harry. Will add this one to my TBR!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD 99 cents

Full length novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD 99 cents

Full length novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD 99 cents

Full length novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD 99 cents

Full length novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD 99 cents

Long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD 99 cents

Long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

Long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

Long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

Long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD

This is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike, Shroud magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD by Harry Shannon

This is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD by Harry Shannon

This is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD by Harry Shannon

This is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD by Harry Shannon

This is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD by Harry Shannon

This is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD by Harry Shannon

This is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD by Harry Shannon

This is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD by Harry Shannon

This is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD by Harry Shannon

This is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD by Harry Shannon

This is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD by Harry Shannon

This is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD by Harry Shannon

This is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD by Harry Shannon

This is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD by Harry Shannon

This is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD by Harry Shannon has dropped to 99 cents

This is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud Magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud Magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud Magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud Magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud Magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud Magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud Magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud Magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Shroud Magazine called it "A perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural."

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. It is 99 cents.

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE ON KINDLE

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Each character was to be given a brief meeting with a man named Johnny Divine and a gift that would alter his or her life.

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE ON KINDLE

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Each character was to be given a brief meeting with a man named Johnny Divine and a gift that would alter his or her life.

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE ON KINDLE

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Each character was to be given a brief meeting with a man named Johnny Divine and a gift that would alter his or her life.

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE ON KINDLE

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Each character was to be given a brief meeting with a man named Johnny Divine and a gift that would alter his or her life.

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE ON KINDLE

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Each character was to be given a brief meeting with a man named Johnny Divine and a gift that would alter his or her life.

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE ON KINDLE

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Each character was to be given a brief meeting with a man named Johnny Divine and a gift that would alter his or her life.

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE ON KINDLE

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Each character was to be given a brief meeting with a man named Johnny Divine and a gift that would alter his or her life.

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE ON KINDLE

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Each character was to be given a brief meeting with a man named Johnny Divine and a gift that would alter his or her life.

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE ON KINDLE

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Each character was to be given a brief meeting with a man named Johnny Divine and a gift that would alter his or her life.

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE ON KINDLE

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Each character was to be given a brief meeting with a man named Johnny Divine and a gift that would alter his or her life.

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE ON KINDLE

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Each character was to be given a brief meeting with a man named Johnny Divine and a gift that would alter his or her life.

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE ON KINDLE

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Each character was to be given a brief meeting with a man named Johnny Divine and a gift that would alter his or her life.

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE ON KINDLE

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Each character was to be given a brief meeting with a man named Johnny Divine and a gift that would alter his or her life.

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE ON KINDLE

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Each character was to be given a brief meeting with a man named Johnny Divine and a gift that would alter his or her life.

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE ON KINDLE

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Each character was to be given a brief meeting with a man named Johnny Divine and a gift that would alter his or her life.

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

FREE ON KINDLE

BEHOLD, THE CHILD is a long novella from the anthology Brimstone Turnpike. Each character was to be given a brief meeting with a man named Johnny Divine and a gift that would alter his or her life.

"Behold, the Child", by Harry Shannon, is the perfect mix of classic Noir and the supernatural. A maverick, burned-out cop haunted by his last city case ignores advice and a "wrong" turn en route to his retirement gig in the isolated desert town of his youth. It's dark, brooding, and reminds us that unfortunately, not everyone takes advantage of divine second chances."
-SHROUD Magazine

http://www.amazon.com/Behold-the-Child-Novella-ebook/dp/B003U4W7YU/ref=cm_syf_dtl_pl_4


----------

